# Wood darkening over time



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What woods beside cherry, purple heart, padauk and aroumatic cedar are noted for darkening or changing color over time?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As a general rule dark woods lighten and light woods darken.


----------



## YoungestSon (Jan 12, 2010)

Popular starts out white and green and then darkens to brown. When I llook at popular at Home depot I don't like it. However when it darkes it look very attractive.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Like Jim said most light woods will darken over time. Pine and maple will darken also.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Pine and maple aren't really dramatic like padauk and purple heart, are they?


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

Douglas Fir is one of the woods I use regularly that is really prone to "sunburn" as we call it. It need not even be in the sun - just the light of the shop will significantly change its color over a week. And it's tough to sand out, so we cover all work in progress.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

red mulberry changes from bright yellow to a nice cool brown that looks just like aged teak


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Osage Orange changes quite dramatically over time. Goes from a ruddy orange to a deep brown.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. seems like all wood wants to be about the same when it dries out )


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Persimmon wood, native to the central U.S. will turn almost black when exposed to light and/or air. I gave my uncle a small pile of it to turn and he loves it. I discovered this quality by accident when I had some piled up outside destined for the fire pit. It was saved for special projects. Hope this adds a new one to your list, BTKS


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yup, it does, but we don't have it out here is Water World.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey BTKS. Can you post something made out of that wood that has changed, that would be neat to see.


----------

